# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  حملة قراءة سورة البقره كل يوم .. بإذن الله

## ريما الحلوة

*السلام عليكم ..*


بالفترة الاخيرة ما شاء الله زادوا البنات اللي حابين يعرفون اكثرعن فضل قراءة سورة البقرة ..

و الكل تشجع انه يقرأها كل يوم ..

بس خايفين انه مايقدرون يواضبون عليها ..


انا مجربتها و راح اساعدكم و اشجعكم انه تقرونها و اي وحده تحس انها متكاسله تدخل و تكتب لنا رد وان شاء الله بتلاقي الكل يشجعها على هالشي..



راح نعتبرها مسابقه .. خلونا نبدي في اول 40 يوم .. 
وانا مسويه لكم جدول عشان تواضبون على القراءه وكل يوم تقرين فيه سورة البقره تحطين صح في الخانه اللي بالجدول تحت اليوم اللي بديتي فيه ..


و مع تشجيع البنات و التنافس الشريف انه كل وحده تبي تكمل 40 يوم وهي تقراها كل يوم بدون لا تقطع ان شاء الله راح نقدر انه نخلي اكبر عدد من البنات يواضبون عليها ..


اللي حابه تشارك معاي بهالمسابقه ان شاء الله بتلاقي التشجيع وكل اللي تحتاجه عشان تكون عندها قراءة سورة البقره عاده كل يوم ما تنقطع ان شاء الله ..


هذا الملف فيه جدول تقدرون تعدلون الايام حسب اليوم اللي راح تبدون فيه .. و انا حاطه فيه 4 جداول كل جدول مقسم 40 يوم حسب الاسبوع .. 


http://www.box.net/shared/vaz9986tc8

اول جدولين فيهم ايام الاسابيع كاتبتها 

ثاني جدولين فاضين ..

رتبو الايام حسب اللي تبغو تبدون ..

و الله يوفقكم دام انه عزمتوا على هالشي اللي اكيد قدره كبير و عظيم عند رب العالمين ..




المهم انه اي وحده تبي تشارك معانا خل تحط الشعار اللي راح تتبرع فيه وحده من البنات بتوقيعها عشان نزييد و نشجع البنات على المشاركه معانا لما يشوفون عدد كبيييييير ما شاء الله مشارك ..

والحين بعد ما نزلتوا الجداول 


*بقولكم أشياء تشجعكم أكثر على قراءة سورة البقرة :*

*1- القرآن كله معجزة .. وسبحان الله فيه شفاء من كل داء .. فتخيلوا سورة البقرة اللي الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وصى عليها و ذكر أفضالها ..*

*2- بهالزمن زادوا الناس اللي مايخافون ربهم و انتشر السحر بشكل كبييييير فوق ما تتصورون خصوصا بالسعودية وفي منطقتنا بين الحريم بالذات وأكيد سمعتوا كثير عن القصص اللي تصير .. و زادت الاحقاد و الحسد .. و السحور والسوالف هذي كلها تجيب النجاسة للبيت و أعوذ بالله الجن و المس و الخرابيط هذي كلها .. ممكن ناس واجد عليهم عين او حسد بس مايدرون او حتى مسحورين بعيد الشر عنكم جميعا بس ما يدرون .. سورة البقره بتخليكم تحافظون على نفسكم و اي شي من حسد و عين و سحر و مس و جن الله راح يبطله و يبعده عنكم ان شاء الله .. و هالشي معروووووف.. يعني مو بس اللي فيها تتداوه بسورة البقره .. لأحتى اللي تبي تحمي نفسها من اي شر تقرا سورة البقره ما يقدرون عليها لا السحره الله يدمرهم و يرد اسحارهم عليهم .. و لا الحساد واعوذ بالله من الناس اللي ماتذكر الله .. ولا تنسون انها السورة التي لا يقدر عليها البطله السحره ..* 

*3- اذا الانسان فيه ضيقه و مو مرتاح في حياته و نفسيته تعبانه اقرب شي يلجأ الى الله .. بالدعاء و الصلاة و قيام الليل .. والقرآن .. فمابالكم انه الانسان كل يوم يداوي نفسه بقراءة سورة البقره اللي معروفه انها تهدي النفس و تطمن الانسان و تريح قلبه ..*


*4- الله سبحانه و تعالى يحب العبد اللي يتقرب له بعبادات يجتهد فيها غير العبادات المفروضه .. فقراءة سورة البقره تعتبر عباده .. وهي سورة طويله و كل وحده فينا حابه انها تقراها عشان تتقرب الى الله اكثر + يبعد عنها كل شر و مكروه باذن الله + تصون نفسها من داء العصر الهم والحزن و السحر و الحسد و العين و المس و الجن و الامراض النفسيه اللي ما لها علاج الا بالقرآن الكريم و اخلاص النيه لله و الدعاء له ..*


*5- تقدرون تقرونها في اي وقت من بعد صلاة الفجر الى صلاة الفجر الثانيه .. لانه يومنا ينتهي ونبدي في يوم يديد بعد صلاة الفجر.. يعني فرضا صليتي الفجر و نمتي.. صار الصبح رحتي الدوام رجعتي تغديتي صليتي و بعدها اي وقت تقدرين تقرينها من اول ما تقومين ليييييين يأذن الفجر مره ثانيه .. انا دايما اقراها قبل لا انام .. و ساعات لما اكون تعبانه وادري راح انام بدري اقراها بعد صلاة العشا او اي وقت احس انه قاعده ماعندي شي لانه الواحد مايدري شنو شغل بيطلعله طول اليوم .. او تصير ظروف تخليني اطلع او شي.. فأي وقت فاضيه اقراها عشان ارتاح انه سويت اللي علي اليوم ..*


بنات بعد كل اللي قلته معقوله في وحده راح تأجل قراءة سورة البقره ليوم ثاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


حتى اللي تكرومون عليها الدوره .. تقرا من الموبايل .. انا حاطه عندي البرنامج عشان اقرا من الموبايل وقت اللي ماقدر المس المصحف .. والله العمليه سهله انتوا بس خل عندكم نيه في انكم تبدون والله بيوفقكم 


اللي تقول عندها امتحان و اللي تقول عندها دراسه و اللي تقول عندي دوام واللي واللي واللي واللي

بسألكم سؤال واحد بس..



اليوم في 24 ساعه .. بهال 24 ساعه كلها تدرسين و تاكلين وتنامين وتصلين فروضك بس؟؟

ماعندك وقت لو ساعة زمن تروحين البقالة مثلا أو تجيبين شغله .. او تريحين وتشوفين تلفزيون متابعه برنامج ولا حلقه .. ولا ماعندك وقت تتسبحين فيه .. او تكلمين صديقتك بالتلفون .. او تضيعين وقتك في قراية مجله او تسوين اي شي بوقت راحتك؟


بنات والله انه ربع ساعة ماراح تاخذ من وقتك .. و ترا بدايتها ربع ساعة بعدين بتخلصينها بأقل من كذا مع القرايه العاديه لانه بتكونين مع الوقت اجتزتي الصعوبه في الكلمات و تكونين مع المداومه عليها حفظتي ايات واجد .. خصوصا انه ماره علينا ايات واجد حافظينها من قبل من المدارس و غيرها ..


يالله بنات مانبي اعذار و الله بيعوضكم بالوقت اللي هديتوا في دراستكم ربع ساعة بس و قريتوا فيها سورة البقره .. ان شاء الله بتلاحظون هالشي في امتحاناتكم ..

واللي عندها اي اشغال ثانيه بتلاحظ ان الله بيوفقها في حياتها و أولادها و كل شي 


صدقوني ماتحس في هالشي الا اللي تجربها .. يمكن واجد بنات مجربينها بس مايقولون لانه يخافون من العين وانه احد يحسدهم ومايقدرون يواضبون عليها ..

و الله اقولها لكم و عن تجربه اني اقراها كل يوم الحمد لله و ادري انكم بتذكرون الله وماراح تحسدوني..
و هي تحفظ من اي حسد .. و دام اني واثقه من ربي و ادري نيتي اني ابي اساعدكم لانكم خواتي و احبلكم الخير .. ادري انه هالشي بيكون له مردود حلو بحياتي من رب العالمين ..

والله يشهد على كلامي انه كل كلمه قلتها صاجه فيها و عن تجربه ..

و الله ابيلكم الخير و ابي دعاءكم ومابي شي غير التوفيق من الله و دعاءكم لي بظهر الغيب ..


*والله يوفقكم و يسهل عليكم البدايه هذي و ان شاء الله بنتعاون كلنا* 


*يالله منو المشاركاااات معانا ؟*








*يالله بسم الله نبدأ وفتحنا باب الاشتراك وفترة الاشتراك من اليوم .. إلى مدى الحياة*

----------


## أموله

يعطيك الله العافيه في ميزان حسناتك نشالله ~

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مشكوره على التشجيع
الله يعطيش العافيه
بالتوفيق للجميع
بس
أني أشوف إن قراءة سورة البقره لمدة أربعين يوما متواصله مستحيله على النساء للعدزر الشرعي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يعطيكم الف عافيه 

في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## وردة أحلامي

والله اني تشجعت اقرأها من بكرة انشاللهويعطيك الف عافية اختي

----------


## النظره البريئه

موفقين لطرحكم لهذا الموضوع
في ميزان الاعمال

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بالتوفيــــــــق إن شاااء الله
وإن شاااء الله أعزم وأبتدي بقرائتها

----------

